# estar bueno



## mandarina in Bath

¿Cómo se dice en inglés, en el sentido de: Este tío está muy bueno?

Porque  si dices" he is very handsome", no tiene la misma connotación...


----------



## insurrecta

He's very hot.


----------



## Julia76

Creo que podríamos decir: 

He is a real hunk.

Esperemos otras opiniones...


----------



## leivincas

He is hunky/dishy
He is a bit of all right


----------



## aeronena

Creo que ha sido hoy justamente que ha salido la misma frase. ¡cómo estáis hoy todas!

Busca la palabra bueno en el diccionario de WR (word reference) y en el fórum hay una entrada, "tío bueno", ¡se han servido a gusto en el foro esta mañana, jajaja!


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Mandarina: The guy's really hot stuff.


----------



## mandarina in Bath

Entonces diría: He is a hot guy  (hunk parece ser que es anticuado). Gracias.


----------



## mandarina in Bath

O: He is hot.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

*He is hot* encaja muy bien.

Saludos,


----------



## Cannister7

Aquí en Inglaterra se dice:

'He's fit' , ¡y no quiere decir que hace mucho ejercicio!

'Hot' también se usa, pero los demás que sugirieron me parecen o muy antiguos, o muy norteamericanos.

Lo más inglés de Inglaterra sería:

'That bloke's well fit'  ('bloke' en vez de guy, 'well' en vez de very).


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Cannister7 said:


> Aqui en Inglaterra se dice;
> 
> 'he's fit' , y no quiere decir que (hace) haga (mucha) mucho ejercicio!
> 
> Cannister, thanks for your contribution. British English is always so puzzling!
> I couldn't help but making some corrections in your sentence.


----------



## Cuerdo

Cannister tiene razón en decir que algunas de las sugerencias sí son un poco pasadas y erasmo y mandarina la tienen en decir que 'hot' es lo más común. 
En los EE. UU. se diría "he/she's hot" sin nada más ni menos.
También existen "he/she's tight", "he/she's banging", o "he/she's smoking".


----------



## Cannister7

evitap: No hay problema, corígeme cuando quieras, ¡siempre quiero aprender!

Otros adjetivos que se usan en Inglaterra: Nice, lush.


----------



## martumerasalvaje

Creo que se diría _He is a hot guy._


----------



## Reina140

You can say:

He looks good/He's sexy/He's fine/He's gorgeous/He's sexy as %#@*!!!

Or if he's just plain beautiful---Use Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

What about "He's yummy"? 

¿O estoy siendo demasiado 'gráfica'?


----------



## Reina140

¡¡Me gusta decir "He's yummy!! I could eat him o He's delicious!!"


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Reina140 said:


> Me gusta decir "He's yummy!! I could eat him o He's delicious!!"


 
Mmmmmhh...  Dinner time?  What do you feel like having?  

I've also heard "He's canny", "He's so f*****g handsome", "He's sweet", "He's a real bang"...

Woah, seems like teenage years really left a huge print on me, LOL!


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Sweetie, it seems like you and Reina are a little hungry.


----------



## Reina140

evitap said:


> Sweetie, it seems like you and Reina are a little hungry.


 

LMAO!!!  ESTOY HAMBRIENTA!!!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

evitap said:


> Sweetie, it seems like you and Reina are a little hungry.


 

Not really... Actually, I'm well-fed now...  So, what do you think of the expressions? Any new one to add up?

I can remember a few more, such as "juicy", "beastie", "gorgeous", "great", "fantastic", "tempting", "flammy" (this one I heard from a Scot, It's brand new!!)...


----------



## Reina140

Beasty sounds bad . . Something you would call a big butch woman.

"Damn, she's beasty!" . . lolol


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Reina140 said:


> Beasty sounds bad . . Something you would call a big butch woman.
> 
> "Damn, she's beasty!" . . lolol


 
LOL!  I hadn't given real thought to it, you're right!

What about "flammy"?  My friend said it and then, looking at my 'puzzled' face, she said: "I mean, he could leak on fire at any moment"!


----------



## Reina140

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> LOL! I hadn't given real thought to it, you're right!
> 
> What about "flammy"? My friend said it and then, looking at my 'puzzled' face, she said: "I mean, he could leak on fire at any moment"!


 
I have never heard "Flammy" and I don't understand "He could leak on fire at any moment"  

OOOHHH . . . Flaming---is an adjective to describe a Very Flamboyant gay man"


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Reina140 said:


> I have never heard "Flammy" and I don't understand "He could leak on fire at any moment"
> 
> OOOHHH . . . Flaming---is an adjective to describe a Very Flamboyant gay man"


 

Well, I've heard flamboyant but, trust me, the guy she was referring to was everything but an extravagant homo...


----------



## Reina140

Well, I've probably never heard "Flammy" because you said you heard it from a Scot right? . . . Yeah, it's no an AE expression at least not one that I've ever heard.


----------



## Reina140

I think you mean "Flamey" instead of "Flammy"

Flamey as in flammable.

He's so hot (flamey) that he might just burst into flames at any moment.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Reina140 said:


> I think you mean "Flamey" instead of "Flammy"
> 
> Flamey as in flammable.
> 
> He's so hot (flamey) that he might just burst into flames at any moment.


 
Yeah, you might be right... Oh my lord, what have these years done to my memory?!?    :'( Snif, snif...!


----------



## Reina140

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Yeah, you might be right... Oh my lord, what have these years done to my memory?!?  :'( Snif, snif...!


 

No te preocupes!!!! Estoy segura que tu mente está bien!!! lol


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Reina140 said:


> No te preocupes!!!! Estoy segura que tu mente es bien!!! lol


 
*Sigh*   

Ahh... Yearning for the days when compliments were: "you're so hot"...  Now it's "tu mente está bien"... 

LOL!


----------



## Reina140

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> Ahh... Yearning for the days when compliments were: "you're so hot"... Now it's "tu mente está bien"...
> 
> LOL!


 
LMAO!!! You can be hot too!!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Reina140 said:


> LMAO!!! You can be hot too!!


 
Right.  We're not going to start up a fight about smart/not-so-smart pretty girls, I think there are a few threads on that (especially if you click on "blondes"...  Why is it that prejudices are so hard to break?  It's annoying...  )


----------



## pcplus

vale: *he's looking good*???


----------



## pcplus

Reina140 said:


> You can say:
> 
> He looks good/He's sexy/He's fine/He's gorgeous/He's sexy as %#@*!!!
> 
> Or if he's just plain beautiful---Use Beautiful!!!!


but I think whether he's a man is handsome cannot be beautiful, only if we talk about personality, the same as pretty (only for woman), if we say pretty boy is amost like a gigolo


----------

